# Editeur de Texte basique mais pratique (?)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je programme sous mac (en C principalement pour l'instant) depuis maintenant 2 ans et j'utilise depuis tout ce temps Xcode qui est vraiment parfait.

Voici mon problème, je cherche une editeur de texte un peu moins lourd pour effectuer des petites modifications sur mes programmes rapidement quand j'ai une idée fulgurante.
Pour l'instant j'utilise Gedit, mais venant du monde Linux il ne prend pas en compte toute les touches du clavier Mac ( s'urtout les { et }, très ennuyant) et est un peu lourd au niveau espace disque. Et j'aimerais bien trouvé un peu le même genre mais adapter aux macs avec les mêmes "option" du genre coloration des éléments spécifiques au langage utilisé(C,C++,HTML,Cocoa,Java...), affichage des lignes, etc. 

Ou si TextEdit possède ces options je veux bien que quelqu'un m'explique comment les activer.

Merci d'avance !
Léo Le Lego


----------



## Romaric. (20 Janvier 2011)

Fraise : http://www.fraiseapp.com/ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (20 Janvier 2011)

Excellent !
Pas parfait(reconnais que certains truc que niveau de la coloration), mais déjà pas mal du tout !
Merci Romaric !


----------



## Romaric. (20 Janvier 2011)

De rien ! 

Notepad++ est beaucoup mieux... Mais malheureusement disponible que pour Windows...


----------



## tatouille (21 Janvier 2011)

Leolelego a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je programme sous mac (en C principalement pour l'instant) depuis maintenant 2 ans et j'utilise depuis tout ce temps Xcode qui est vraiment parfait.
> 
> ...



la reference:
http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/


----------



## grumff (21 Janvier 2011)

+1 pour TextWrangler (ou BBEdit mais bon, c'est pas le même prix et TextWrangler fait l'essentiel).
C'est vraiment un bon soft, simple et performant (en particulier avec les très gros fichiers).
Et puis il est sur l'appstore maintenant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (22 Janvier 2011)

Merci ! 
je test ça dans le week end !


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (25 Janvier 2011)

TextWrangler est pas mal j'avoue, mais un peu trop farfelu pour ce dont j'en ai besoin, donc frais em satisfait pour l'instant. mais Merci beaucoup à tout le monde !


----------

